# Any one still need bats?



## Angel-Rae (Feb 3, 2018)

I think I?ve been giving back a bit late and giving bats to folks who are finished this half. It?s hard to know if the Gothic  series isn?t displayed. Does anyone still need purple bats? I have fourteen left.


----------



## Livvy (Feb 3, 2018)

I need some purple bats actually! I'm having better luck catching the gold ones. My friend ID is: 4066 3539 481 

If you're finished, I'd be happy share when round 2 starts.


----------



## Dede (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm okay with this half now, just growing to give to others. Thanks so much for sharing though! Sorry if I don't have my event furniture displayed. >_<

Edit: Livvy I just sent you a friend request. I don't have any bats left at the moment but I can grow some more purple flowers and send the bats to you later.


----------



## Livvy (Feb 3, 2018)

Dede: Thanks sooo much! Someone else just shared four bats with me and I caught 0. lol I will help with round two and with watering when I see it's needed, since I read you're finished!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 3, 2018)

I requested you Libby. Sorry for the delay I was interrupted.


----------



## ESkill (Feb 4, 2018)

Just finished with the event tonight! I'm still growing flowers and I can share my bats with anyone who still needs them! I'm all out right now, but I've got 20 flowers growing, should be ready in the morning. I'll send you a request Livvy


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 5, 2018)

I just finished this part of the event except for the leaf ticket reward for yellow bats. I can share some bats too if anyone needs them. Right now I am just growing flowers to make the cute potted plants. I love the purple roses.


----------



## Dede (Feb 8, 2018)

Livvy do you still need first round purple bats? I'm not sure if you're done with them yet so I'm sending over what I have from the second round for now. Thanks for the watering and bats by the way! I'm done now so no need to send me any 

If anyone else needs both first round or second round bats, feel free to add me: 1018 5949 890


----------



## Kishadi (Feb 9, 2018)

me please! i really need diamonds and regulars if anyone has any. 7705 6075 096


----------

